# My Disney Big Bad Wolf fursuit plans



## Wile_E2005 (Nov 27, 2008)

Some of you might have already seen what my Halloween costume was this year:







The Disney Big Bad Wolf, from the classic 1930s "Three Little Pigs" cartoons Walt Disney did.

Well, the costume went so well this Halloween, I decided to be the Disney wolf again next Halloween! But this time, I might actually make a fursuit body of some sort to go with the mask. I was thinking once I have the money, I could actually buy THIS if one comes up:

http://cgi.ebay.com/HTF-DISNEY-3Pig...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Then all I'd have to do is cut off the hand parts and the hood (but leave a bit of the neck part from the hood to cover the back of my neck, and save the hood because you never know when it's gonna come in handy :grin: ), wear it with my wolf mask and my 'toon gloves, add a few other tweaks and have myself a full suit, hopefully by next Halloween?

Any comments?


----------



## kumakaze (Nov 30, 2008)

I really like that- what you already have, I mean. As for the costume, it looks good, too- but I suggest having some better feet made, tailored to your own size (for comfort + looks)


----------

